# image section



## dude4u (Nov 10, 2006)

hey, 

can we have a Downloads section for Tivo images???? that would be cool.................................dude4u :up:


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, not something we would allow for based on drive image downloads direct from this site could result in legal issues.


----------

